

What happens at 4am? - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/6633148318/what-happens-at-4am

======
pavlov
Maybe purchasers from Asia and Europe weigh more in the average at that time
(due to U.S. being asleep), and they spend less money?

------
btucker
What's the stdev for that time period? Are you sure it's not just a few
outliers pulling down the average?

~~~
betashop
We checked the raw data and it all clusters around $75 during that time period
for some reason. Items on Fab.com range from $10 to $5000, with thousands of
purchases captured in that data.

